# Bugging in Tips?



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

We plan on bugging in during any event. If something were to happen in our area, then we do have a Bug-Out location. Last night we did a bit of preparedness on electricity being out (winter storms tend to knock us out every year). Shut down the house and lit candles, lamps and made note of Flashlight locations. Making sure that everything was going to benefit us of where it was at. I did end up moving a few wall scones around to get a reflection from the mirror across the room to bounce the lights around. It was nice. We cooked supper and had a bit of quiet family time. My 10yr quite enjoyed it. She said it was nice and peaceful with the tv off. lol!

However, when I went outside I noticed that you could tell that people were in the house. I had the blinds and the curtains pulled and light was still as if a lamp was on. We live in the country and not many people come down our road, we also live about 100yards from the road. 

I was wondering what you do to keep a low profile in that situation?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I follow the advice of my good friend, Elmer Fudd - "Be berrry berrry quite..."


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashley, you may want to consider blackout curtains. I have made some for our windows out of the cheap emergency blankets from EE. These will also be helpful to keep the heat out in the summer and the heat in in the winter. Cut to fit and bind with duct tape so you can pin in place with thumb tacks. With the drapes closed in the house doesn't look bad. Outside all you see is silver.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Clarice said:


> Ashley, you may want to consider blackout curtains for each window. I have made some for our windows out of the cheap emergency blankets from EE. These will also be helpful to keep the heat out in the summer and the heat in in the winter. Cut to fit and bind with duct tape so you can pin in place with thumb tacks. With the drapes closed in the house doesn't look bad. Outside all you see is silver.


Exactly. We've made insulated, reversible blackout curtains. One side is white to reflect heat in the summer, the other black to absorb heat in the winter. We also hang a blanket over the door, so that we can go behind the blanket before open the door in order to not have light escape when we open the door to exit the house.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I follow the advice of my good friend, Elmer Fudd - "Be berrry berrry quite..."


 LOL, I love the toons,tweety bird road runner,and yosimite sam and elmer.Tweety was my favorite.
We could learn some survial tricks from all of them .:2thumb:


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Aluminum Foil, good for more that just hats. Cover your windows, no light in or out.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not going to worry, at least early in a no-power situation. If it continues, I'll adapt as necessary. I'm guessing that an extended crisis would find most folks toughing it out at home, not bugging out, so you wouldn't be alone.

I have a whole house generator, and during a power failure last month I felt like my house was a target for hate and envy, so I turned off all the lights. The neighbors knew I had power, but I didn't want to rub it in or to advertise to anyone driving by.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

ashley8072 said:


> We plan on bugging in during any event. If something were to happen in our area, then we do have a Bug-Out location. Last night we did a bit of preparedness on electricity being out (winter storms tend to knock us out every year). Shut down the house and lit candles, lamps and made note of Flashlight locations. Making sure that everything was going to benefit us of where it was at. I did end up moving a few wall scones around to get a reflection from the mirror across the room to bounce the lights around. It was nice. We cooked supper and had a bit of quiet family time. My 10yr quite enjoyed it. She said it was nice and peaceful with the tv off. lol!
> 
> However, when I went outside I noticed that you could tell that people were in the house. I had the blinds and the curtains pulled and light was still as if a lamp was on. We live in the country and not many people come down our road, we also live about 100yards from the road.
> 
> I was wondering what you do to keep a low profile in that situation?


 The window and door blackout ideas are great and will work really well. I have a suggestion for added security, I would suggest that you rig up some type of small peep hole that you can open and close and locate them in the front and back of your home. If someone uninvited comes around your home you are going to want to know it and be able to see who and where they are.

As a side note: If someone is outside yelling for you to come out, ignore them and stay inside and quiet with no lights showing. If they bust through the door...then handle it...:club:


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

To help keep a low profile you want to make your house as uninviting as possible and make it look like people have already been in it so its not worth checking out. Dont mow the lawn, leave full trash bags out and build them up so people assume the house has been vacant awhile. You could even put some clothes and other items on the lawn to look as if its been gone through already. Many people will be bugging in depending on the situation the difference is im sure your family will be prepared to bug in longer than most if need be. Its scavenger later that you want to deter them from. If the house is unappealing and looks like people have gotten what they could then others would leave it alone. People could just assume your squatting where you can. In any event be prepared to defend if neede be and if you taken all the steps you can to be inconspicuous thats all you can do. 
Another more time consuming option is to make it hard to get to. No one wants to spend hours trying with little reward. We keep plywood to board up windows and 2x4s for the doors and overlap plywood. After awhile the reward is lost and energy is too wasted. If used behind blinds or blankets on windows it is still somewhat unnoticeable. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

1969cj-5 said:


> Aluminum Foil, good for more that just hats. Cover your windows, no light in or out.


It could be cheaper to use solar-blankets (or emergency blankets) as required .. also, the emergency blankets do not draw as much attention as tin-foil does. Many home-based grow-ops have tin-foil in the windows ... just sayin', ya know?


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Doors security.....I got them on mine.

Six inches from the edge of the door and six inches back drill a half inch hole five inches deep into the floor, you then drop a half inch ten inch long solid rod in the hole, this way you can open the door those six inches to see and talk to who ever is there............if they try to break in they would have to knock the whole frame off the wall to be able to get in.........now then, buy eight inches long screws (about ten of them) and screw them into the frame on the right and left side of the door........works better if you have metal doors.

But of course, to open the door you would have to take the ten inch rod out of the hole :2thumb:

About water.......have a water matress bed under your regular bed full of water and changed the water every three months and that way you can use it for drinking or anything else.

Emergency light.......at the $ store they have those LED's tripple A's flashlight for a dollar that you can hang on the doorway high and out of the way, placed one on each doorway and check them out once a months.

Security......I don't care how many guns you have your should alway have a three feet long half inch thick and with a sharp point stick behind every door, and here and there around the house.

ONLY WHEN THE TIME COMES.....on the outside placed broken glass under every window.......what I did, I made molds (6" x12") out of wood and filled them with cement, while they were still wet I broke some bottles and inserted the chards into the wet cement before it got hard. I made about fifty of them which will be placed at different places when needed.

PS: Buy and train your kid with a .22 :beercheer:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Personally, I find cardboard a nice window cover. Using large appliance boxes or similar, cut a piece of cardboard to fit in the window. When cut to the proper size, it just kind of wedges itself in there. Being brown, when looking in through the slightly tinted windows we have, you can't even tell the window has been covered. I also did cut a little flip-up peep window in the cardboard so I can take a look outside.

Is anyone familiar with a product called Seal-and-Peel? It's a caulk like substance similar to what's used to attach credit cards to a piece of paper for mailing. It sticks nicely but can easily be removed without any damage to the surface(s). Anyway, this S&P product comes in caulk gun sized tubes and can be gotten at the box stores. It's intended use is for around windows and doors to stop winter drafts (and then you just peel it off in the spring. What I found is that if you do around a door (laying a bead in the crack between the door and the frame), not only does it stop the drafts, it also makes it incredibly hard to open the door. I didn't try kicking a door in but using good pushes, that door wouldn't budge. In case of emergency, you can seal your doors and windows shut using this stuff. If/when you want to open (threat is gone), just grab an end of the bead and peel it away (it takes about 20 seconds).

Don't forget a crank (or battery) operated radio. You'll want to find out what's going on outside.

Don't forget sewer.

Heat source?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Ponce said:


> PS: Buy and train your kid with a .22 :beercheer:


I love both! Always have a .22 for hunting small game and discouraging would-be intruders. Can buy ruger 10/22s at Walmart and the kids aren't too expensive either!

First time I read that I thought you were saying to buy a kid and a .22


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Always have a few cans of Pepper Spray for BEARs handy where legal in different places in the house and cans of Hornet & Wasp spray where Bear spray is not permitted, either one will ruin a persons day when hit if the face and most people don't even notice them setting around, it will take their mind off you til you can put them to sleep or re-arrange their face with a bat.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

These are all great ideas! In the bedrooms we have dark green blackout curtains covering the windows for the summertime heat. I think I might upgrade to probably a black fleece. The livingroom just has white pull down blinds (their falling apart anyways), so probably black those completely out. 

About the yard...lol! it already looks like an abandoned house thanks to Hubby. Construction materials, car parts, broke down vehicles and things blocking half of the stuff around. 

Gonna have to go check out some materials today.  Thanks all!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> It could be cheaper to use solar-blankets (or emergency blankets) as required .. also, the emergency blankets do not draw as much attention as tin-foil does. Many home-based grow-ops have tin-foil in the windows ... just sayin', ya know?


Never thought about the home based grow-op thing. I have just worked nights for a long time. I started using foil one day because I got tired of vlight peeping around the edges of the curtains.

I like the idea of using plywood hidden by the drapes and window bilnds already in place. I am going to need to pre cut some boards and put them in the barn just in case.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have a number of extra 4'x8' sheets of plywood. I plan on putting those in front of the windows from the inside.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Years ago I made some window panels out of white melamine(spl?) coated board. I cut them 6" wider than the window and 3" higher than the window. I then installed threaded fascia nuts into the frame of the window. Then we mounted the panel and screwed it into place. The drapes covered up the rough edges and the panels rested on the window sills. Some light did leak in at the bottom of the panel but this could have been cured by a piece of tape or caulk.

These were made to put up during bad weather and when we went on vacation. Living with a golf course in you back yard makes your window a "golf ball magnet". At the time we were not as concerned with evil doers. We had severaql windows that were the same size, however, in my lack of wisdom each window had only one panel that would fit. If I had it to do over again I would make a template and do all of the like sized windows identically.

It took twice the time to figure out where each panel went and then which end was up. Live and learn. Mark yours well.

I used the melamine product because it was white and I could buy it a a reduced price because the corners were damaged. When we put it up it had a pleasing appearence from the out side.

These window protectors did the job one winter while we were away. A tree limb came down in a wind and ice storm and three of the windows on the north side of the house were broken. No water damage in the house but one window sill was ruined. This was a small price to pay for having the house secure.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

hmm...th e thought of precut plywood hadn't even crossed my mind. also, I could store them behind the dressers and couches for fast access. These are all great ideas. I've gotta get a list started for Hubby this weekend. hehe


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

ashley8072 said:


> hmm...th e thought of precut plywood hadn't even crossed my mind. also, I could store them behind the dressers and couches for fast access. These are all great ideas. I've gotta get a list started for Hubby this weekend. hehe


I have thought of having precut window coverings, but I think that fires might be started and better than plywood, or maybe in addition to plywood, would be some metal, maybe the corrugated type that is used for roofs. My house is brick and therefore, fire resistant.

Just a thought.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

BillS said:


> We have a number of extra 4'x8' sheets of plywood. I plan on putting those in front of the windows from the inside.


If they're on the inside, won't they be easy to kick in from the outside?

If I do it, I was going to put them on the outside which will also protect the glass from impacts.


----------



## dakota_cachers (Nov 4, 2011)

Make sure you have an easy way out of your house also. If someone decides to torch your house with you still in it, you will need a way to get out safely.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

bczoom said:


> If they're on the inside, won't they be easy to kick in from the outside?
> 
> If I do it, I was going to put them on the outside which will also protect the glass from impacts.


Our windows are all up high since the house is on piers. Only things low enough to kick in are the 2 by the front porch. I bet a small handle hole would benefit as a peep hole and an easy way to pull them out.


----------

